# Gutter machine



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok thiinking about buying a gutter machine and a 7x8x14 enclosed trailer its a 5" grover with 2 coil stands and 2 downspout punches in working condition (wheels were rusty) 3,000 for setup is this a good buy and what are yyour thoughts on this unit thanks


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

timberrat said:


> Ok thiinking about buying a gutter machine and a 7x8x14 enclosed trailer its a 5" grover with 2 coil stands and 2 downspout punches in working condition (wheels were rusty) 3,000 for setup is this a good buy and what are yyour thoughts on this unit thanks


How old is the gutter machine? Some of the old ones don't like to roll some of the newer coil. I would ask to run some coil out before buying and look and see what kind of job it does. Does not sound like to bad of a price if all works well.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the trailer included? Definitely run some material through it.


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes trailer is included


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

How much are these machines new


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

Just did a quick search and found a new 5 inch grover going for $5600. With the wheels being rusted I would definitely be checking to make sure the wheels do not mar the material. Check for a model number so you can research material thickness capabilities. Also while running some material make sure it runs true, some machines need to be tuned to run well. Is the trailer in good shape?


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

By looking at the pics seems to be ok its a 94 pace arrow will definatly run some material through it before buying it to make sure it doesnt mar material looks like surface rust from not being used for awhile 
And to make sure it makes straight gutters and not curved or bowed I did a little reseach and groved appears to be a quality machine built well 
I figure im buging the machine and getting a free trailer


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Also wondering about elbows and downspouts do you I guess just buy what is needed for each job?


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Ooops


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

timberrat said:


> Also wondering about elbows and downspouts do you I guess just buy what is needed for each job?


Most guys buy what they need for a job if odd colors , White or brown. never hurts to have extra on hand. Get better price too if buying bulk.

Your pricing question is kind of a no no here you know. 

Makes lot of difference if new construction or replacement stuff. Price will depend on you material cost and other overhead and what you need to make to say in business. Don't be a cut throat just to get work. Does not pay well in the long run.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I would edit your post or they will probably shutdown your thread:thumbsup:


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

I know but thats kinda what im getting at dont want to be a cut throat want to be fair there has to be a average cost and am not looking at going into to gutter business just a perk for customers and I also need gutters on my own house
Not trying to step on toes dont mean to offend anyone 
And I realize there are many variables at work just wanting to c how long or how many jobs it will take to pay for machine it will probably only c 2 maybe three jobs a year


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Get on the phone, call up the competition, and see what they are charging:thumbsup: Feed them a line of B.S. to find out what you want to know.:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

timberrat said:


> I know but thats kinda what im getting at dont want to be a cut throat want to be fair there has to be a average cost and am not looking at going into to gutter business just a perk for customers and I also need gutters on my own house
> Not trying to step on toes dont mean to offend anyone
> And I realize there are many variables at work just wanting to c how long or how many jobs it will take to pay for machine it will probably only c 2 maybe three jobs a year


Gutters installed in my area runs cheap. I priced the material and these guys are doing it for pennies. As for time, one story ranches are fast but where you will lose time is the short runs. The hard to get to areas. You know like using a 40' ladder up on a 4' run on a dormer , with 2'' of ice to chop off the edge so you can hang it.

All gutter guys around me also do roofing, siding and windows. Rare to see a guy that only does gutters.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

There's a guy on here that offers free gutters with a new roof. I think that is a great promotion. People love getting stuff for free:thumbup:Even if it's not actually free. But if you could sell the roof by doing the gutters at cost that might be a good deal for you. If you do roofing


----------

